# jig size



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Just curious what is everyones fav. color and jig size fishing for crappie


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,m still learning this crappie thing myself. i,m going this week,in i,ll do my best to post pic.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

1/16 ounce chartruese


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

1/32 if in 10 feet or less 1/16 deeper. white or white and blue


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I tend to prefer 1/16th White Road Runner jig heads paired up with a tiny (1 1/2'')shad swimbait body or a 1'',1 1/2'', or 2'' curly tail grub in white,salt & pepper,or silver sparkle colors. I'll also use grey,black,or chartruese jig heads on occassion paired up with a similar colored body but I always go back to the white RR combo I mentioned earler as it seems to be the best producer for me in my quest to catch the slabs.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

For the most part it's always 1/32 oz for me, colors vary, but chart and white are always winners. BPS makes a roadrunner style lure that is 1/32 oz now, got some coming, can't wait to try them out in the fall.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

spfldbassguy said:


> I tend to prefer 1/16th White Road Runner jig heads paired up with a tiny (1 1/2'')shad swimbait body or a 1'',1 1/2'', or 2'' curly tail grub in white,salt & pepper,or silver sparkle colors. I'll also use grey,black,or chartruese jig heads on occassion paired up with a similar colored body but I always go back to the white RR combo I mentioned earler as it seems to be the best producer for me in my quest to catch the slabs.


do u cast and retreive these or jig under a float. just starting to target crappie for the first time this year.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Spring and Fall 1/32 oz verticle jigging, rest of the time 1/16 oz.
I purchase unpainted jigs with bronze hooks then paint the jig black, white background for eyes with a red dot centered for the eye.
Once dried, I brush clear fingernail polish with silver sparkles in it to give the effect of scales.
Used this method for 9 years now.

Good Luck,
JimG


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

boonecreek said:


> do u cast and retreive these or jig under a float. just starting to target crappie for the first time this year.


I cast and retrieve them but they can be used under a float as well. My most productive way of using the RRs is a SLOW n STEADY retrieve just above the rip rap at my home lake ( CJ Brown). Actually if I'm not getting snagged here and there then I'm not close enough to the rocks. (That's where me using braid helps in getting unsnagged and not losing a 1000 RRs). They can be used in a wide variety of ways with a slow n steady retrieve,stop n go,vertical jigging,etc,etc.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

JimG said:


> Spring and Fall 1/32 oz verticle jigging, rest of the time 1/16 oz.
> Good Luck,
> JimG


My preference also. 
I buy mine unpainted also and I get them weedless with a a #2 gold hook or a #4 sickle hook. I like 1/16 oz Roadrunners in the summer months. I do paint most of mine but I don't usually have much of a color preference.
The gold hooks don't seem to rust as easily as bronze. I like the larger hooks because I feel I loose less fish.
I do buy my jigs from a custom jig maker in Franklin Ohio. He makes a 1/48oz light wire jig head that is fantastic in cooler water. It really seems like a 1/32oz but that lite wire hook is great.
His prices are very reasonable if anyone is interested send me a pm.


----------

